# Final Preleminary Game:USA vs Senegal 6:30AM Thursday Morning



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really doubt that this game will be competitive for longer than a few minutes.I don't know much about Senegal except that they really don't seem to be any good and I think one of their players used to play for Carolina quite awhile ago.I would guess that it's going to be a fifty point win and it'll be very hard for any of us to stay interested in it.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i wouldnt underestimate them. they have very good shotblockers, but i dont know about overall team defense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think Senegal has won a game. Hopefully Coach K rests some of the guys who played big minutes against Italy.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I wouldn't underestimate them either. They haven't won a game and I'd hate for them to get their first win against the USA.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why isn't Saer Sene on their national team? They would be so much better with him, yeah, he'd only be able to play 20-25 minutes before fouling out, but while he's in there, Senegal would at least be able to stop Team USA's penetration a bit.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

New drinking game for this game: Take a shot everytime Fran Friscilla mentions Spain or Argentina.

You should be passed out by the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

That really huge run, is coming, soon.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Real said:


> That really huge run, is coming, soon.


Oh, hello, there it is! :wave: :usa:


----------

